# Sync BlackBerry with Lotus Problem



## Mastercharge (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm having a problem with the syncing of Lotus Notes 6.5 to the Blackberry. What happens is it doesn't want to add adjustments to contact entries. Like changing a number in Notes and then trying to sync, it doesn't bring over the change. I've tried a numerous of things on the Notes side, but don't have a way to check the Blackberry itself. Is it possible that the Blackberry is the problem? Or what can I do?


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

I don't own a blackberry, but most synchronisation software between notes and palmOS/PocketPC has an option to set the direction of the sync.

Typically, you will options such as 
- Notes writes to PDA (notes is leading, information passes one-way from notes to pda)
- PDA writes to Notes (PDA is leading, information passes one-way from pda to notes)
- Notes and PDA synchronise (no leading system, the software tries to find out which is the most recent change made on either side and send the most recent change to the other system)

Maybe your software has a similar option and it is set on "Blackberry to Notes " instead of "Synchronise blackberry and notes"


----------



## Mastercharge (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. It was setup that way, but the problem ended up being it needed a service patch offered by BlackBerry.


----------

